# الابراج الفلكيه



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]الأبــــــراج*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الجدي 23 ديسمبر – 20 يناير*​​ *عملي وحريص*​ *طموح وملتزم*​ *صبور وحذر*​ *ظريفومتحفّظ*​ 
*الترتيب*
*10*
*اللون*
*البني*
*الكوكب*
*زحل*
*حجر الحظ*
*العقيق الأسود*
*أفضل شريك*
*السرطان*
*أسوأ شريك*
*الحمل*
*يحب*
*الإتكالية،   معرفة موضوع المناقشة، الأسس الثابتة، ووضعالأهداف.*
*لا يحب*
*المخططات   المتهورة، العمل بدون هدف، السلوك المشين،والسخرية.*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الدلو 21 يناير – 19 فبراير[/FONT]*​ *ودود وإنساني*​ *أمين ومخلص*​ *أصيل ومبتكر*​ *مستقلّوعقلاني*​ 
*الترتيب*
*11*
*اللون*
*الأخضر /   البني الغامق*
*الكوكب*
*أورانوس*
*حجر الحظ*
*العقيق*
*أفضل شريك*
*الأسد*
*أسوأ شريك*
*القوس*
*يحب*
*النضال من أجل   أهدافه، الحلم بالمستقبل والتخطيط له، التفكيربالماضي، الصحبة الجيدة، والتسلية*
*لا يحب*
*الوعود،   الوحدة، المألوف، الزيف،والمثاليات*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الحوت 20 فبراير – 21 مارس[/FONT]*​ *خيالي وحسّاس*​ *عطوف وطيّب*​ *يحب الغير ويتعاطفمعهم*​ *خيالي وذو حس صادق*​ 
*الترتيب*
*12*
*اللون*
*اللازوردي   (الأخضر المزرق)*
*الكوكب*
*نبتون*
*حجر الحظ*
*حجر القمر*
*أفضل شريك*
*العذراء*
*أسوأ شريك*
*الجوزاء*
*يحب*
*التأمل،   الغموض، والأمور المضحكة*
*لا يحب*
*الوضوح،   النقد، الحيرة، ادعاء المعرفة،والتحذلق.*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الحمل 22 مارس – 20 ابريل[/FONT]*​ *مغامر ومفعم بالحيوية*​ *رائد وشجاع*​ *متحمّس وواثقبنفسه*​ *نشيط وسريع البديهة*​ 
*الترتيب*
*1*
*اللون*
*الأحمر*
*الكوكب*
*المريخ*
*حجر الحظ*
*الماس*
*أفضل شريك*
*الميزان*
*أسوأ شريك*
*الجدي*
*يحب*
*النشاط،   الفوز، التحديات، البطولة،والتلقائية.*
*لا يحب*
*الانتظار،   الاعتراف بالفشل، الاستبداد، والاستماعإلى نصائح الآخرين*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الثور 21 ابريل – 21 مايو[/FONT]*​ *محل ثقة*​ *حنون ومحب*​ *مثابر ويعرف ما يريد*​ *هادئومحب للأمان*​ 
*الترتيب*
*2*
*اللون*
*القرنفلي*
*أفضل شريك*
*العقرب*
*الكوكب*
*الزهرة*
*حجر الحظ*
*الزمرد*
*أسوأ شريك*
*الدلو*
*يحب*
*الاستقرار،   الأشياء الطبيعية، التأمل، الرفاهية ومتعالحياة*
*لا يحب*
*المقاطعة،   الضغوط، التصنع، العجلةوالعزلة*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الجوزاء 22 مايو – 21 يونيو[/FONT]*​ *متكيّف ومرن*​ *صريح وذكي*​ *عقلاني وفصيح*​ *مفعمبالشباب والحيوية*​ 
*الترتيب*
*3*
*اللون*
*الأخضر*
*الكوكب*
*عطارد*
*حجر الحظ*
*العقيق*
*أفضل شريك*
*القوس*
*أسوأ شريك*
*الحوت*
*يحب*
*الكلام،   كل ما هو جديد وغير مألوف، التنوع، تحقيق الأهداف المتعددة معا، والقراءة*
*لا يحب*
*القيود،   التعلم، الروتين، الخمول العقلي والوحدة*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]السرطان 23 يونيو – 23 يوليو[/FONT]*​ *عاطفيّ ومحب*​ *حدسيّ وخياليّ*​ *ذكيّ وحذر*​ *حريصومتعاطف*​ 
*الترتيب*
*4*
*اللون*
*الفضي*
*الكوكب*
*القمر*
*حجر الحظ*
*اللؤلؤ*
*أفضل شريك*
*الجدي*
*أسوأ شريك*
*الميزان*
*يحب*
*الهوايات، كل   ما هو رومانسي، الأطفال، المنزل، الوطن،والحفلات*
*لا يحب*
*المواقف   المتأزمة، الفشل، المعارضة، وتوجيه النصحله.*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الأسد 24 يوليو – 23 أغسطس[/FONT]*​ *كريم وحنون*​ *مبدع ومتحمّس*​ *واسع الأفقومتفتح*​ *مخلص ومحب*​ 
*الترتيب*
*5*
*اللون*
*الذهبي*
*الكوكب*
*الشمس*
*حجر الحظ*
*الياقوت*
*أفضل شريك*
*الدلو*
*أسوأ شريك*
*العقرب*
*يحب*
*المغامرة   الفكرية، الحياة المرفهة، الأبهة والعظمة، الأطفال،والأدب*
*لا يحب*
*الروتين   اليومي، الأشخاص محدودي الأفق، الضيقة المادية،والوضاعة*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]العذراء 24 أغسطس – 23 سبتمبر[/FONT]*​ *متواضع وخجول*​ *دقيق وموضع ثقة*​ *عمليّومجتهد*​ *ذكيّ ومحلل*​ 
*الترتيب*
*6*
*اللون*
*الأخضر /   البني الغامق*
*الكوكب*
*عطارد*
*حجر الحظ*
*العقيق*
*أفضل شريك*
*الحوت*
*أسوأ شريك*
*القوس*
*يحب*
*الأطعمة   الصحية، القوائم، كل ما هو صحي ومفيد،والنظام*
*لا يحب*
*المخاطرة   بالصحة، الخسة، الفساد السياسي،والتردد*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]الميزان 24 سبتمبر – 23 أكتوبر[/FONT]*​ *ديبلوماسي ومهذّب*​ *رومانسيّ وجذاب*​ *سلسواجتماعي*​ *مثاليّ ومسالم*​ 
*الترتيب*
*7*
*اللون*
*الأزرق*
*الكوكب*
*الزهرة*
*حجر الحظ*
*الياقوت الأزرق*
*أفضل شريك*
*الحمل*
*أسوأ شريك*
*السرطان*
*يحب*
*الأشياء   الجميلة في الحياة، المشاركة، المرح،والنبل*
*لا يحب*
*العنف، الظلم،   الحماقة، والتقيد بالأفكارالسائدة*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]العقرب 24 أكتوبر – 22 نوفمبر[/FONT]*​ *مصمّم وقويّ*​ *ذو عاطفة جيّاشة*​ *يملك روحالمبادرة*​ *مسلي ومثير*​ *الترتيب*
*8*
*اللون*
*الأحمر الداكن*
*الكوكب*
*بلوتو*
*حجر الحظ*
*الأوبال*
*أفضل شريك*
*الثور*
*أسوأ شريك*
*الأسد*
*يحب*
*الصدق،   الأسباب الخفية، التورط، والعمل المفيد*
*لا يحب*
*المعلومات   السطحية، اقتناص الفرص، العمل المحط من القدر،العلاقات السطحية، والتملق*​ 
*[FONT=&quot]القوس 23 نوفمبر – 22 ديسمبر[/FONT]*​ *متفائل وعاشق للحرية*​ *ودود وخفيف الظل*​ *أمينومستقيم*​ *عقلاني وفلسفي*​ *الترتيب*
*9*
*اللون*
*الأرجواني*
*الكوكب*
*المشتري*
*حجر الحظ*
*التوباز*
*أفضل شريك*
*الجوزاء*
*أسوأ شريك*
*العذراء*
*يحب*
*السفر، الدخول   إلى صلب الموضوع، الحرية، القوانين، والإحساسبالأشياء*
*لا يحب*
*البعد عن   النظريات، الارتباط بالبيت، القيود، البطء،والتفاصيل*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]






[FONT=&quot]العذراء 24 أغسطس – 23 سبتمبر[/FONT]​
متواضع وخجول​
دقيق وموضع ثقة​
عمليّومجتهد​
ذكيّ ومحلل​

الترتيب
6
اللون
الأخضر / البني الغامق
الكوكب
عطارد
حجر الحظ
العقيق
أفضل شريك
الحوت
أسوأ شريك
القوس
يحب
الأطعمة الصحية، القوائم، كل ما هو صحي ومفيد،والنظام
لا يحب
المخاطرة بالصحة، الخسة، الفساد السياسي،والتردد


أنقر للتوسيع...



صححححح بحب الاخضضر
 موضوع لزيييز[/FONT]*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

انا برج الحوت :t31:

بما ان افضل شريك ليا برج العذراء حد بقا من برج العذراء يتطوع :hlp::hlp:


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

وانا فعلا بحب اللون اللازوردى جدااااااااا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا برج الحوت :t31:
> 
> بما ان افضل شريك ليا برج العذراء حد بقا من برج العذراء يتطوع :hlp::hlp:


 
 كان بودىىىى هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> كان بودىىىى هههههههههههههههههههه



ههههههههههههه وانا كان نفسى بردو بس مينفعش ياحبو 
هتجبيلنا الكلام :hlp::hlp:


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههههه وانا كان نفسى بردو بس مينفعش ياحبو
> هتجبيلنا الكلام :hlp::hlp:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس كله كوم و كلمه"*والتحذلق"* دى كوم تانى-
ايه بس الى مدايئك فى التحذلق و مخليكى مبتحبيهوش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> [FONT=&quot][/U
> 
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]الثور 21 ابريل – 21 مايو​**​​*​
> ...



معظمه صح ...... تصور .... بس أنا مخترتش العقرب...... ومفيش فرصة تانية[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

صوت صارخ قال:


> معظمه صح ...... تصور .... بس أنا مخترتش الدلو ...... ومفيش فرصة تانية


* يا استاذنا ده اختيار ربنا 
وبعدين حضرتك معاك جوهره ثمينه 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> بس كله كوم و كلمه"*والتحذلق"* دى كوم تانى-
> ايه بس الى مدايئك فى التحذلق و مخليكى مبتحبيهوش هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه صدقينى ما اعرف ايه هو التحذلق ده انا مركزتش فى دول اصلا انا ركزت فى الصفات الاساسية


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> انا برج الحوت :t31:
> 
> بما ان افضل شريك ليا برج العذراء حد بقا من برج العذراء يتطوع :hlp::hlp:



انا سرطان بس الكﻻم اللي فوق ده عكسي تماماً ...

ينفع اعتبر نفسي من برج العذراء؟ انا فيا من الكﻻم اللي فوق ده شوية


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]السرطان 23 يونيو – 23 يوليو*​​ *عاطفيّ ومحب*​ *حدسيّ وخياليّ*​ *ذكيّ وحذر*​ *حريصومتعاطف*​ 
*الترتيب*
*4*
*اللون*
*الفضي*
*الكوكب*
*القمر*
*حجر الحظ*
*اللؤلؤ*
*أفضل شريك*
*الجدي*
*أسوأ شريك*
*الميزان*
*يحب*
*الهوايات، كل   ما هو رومانسي، الأطفال، المنزل، الوطن،والحفلات*
*لا يحب*
*المواقف   المتأزمة، الفشل، المعارضة، وتوجيه النصحله
.**اغلبيته صح *​​​[/FONT]


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> انا سرطان بس الكﻻم اللي فوق ده عكسي تماماً ...
> 
> ينفع اعتبر نفسي من برج العذراء؟ انا فيا من الكﻻم اللي فوق ده شوية



هههههه ايه يعنى هنعملك عملية تغيير برج ؟
ياجونى متلخبطليش الموضوع بليز ده جواز يعنى حياة او موت leasantrleasantr


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]السرطان 23 يونيو – 23 يوليو*​​ *عاطفيّ ومحب*​ *حدسيّ وخياليّ*​ *ذكيّ وحذر*​ *حريصومتعاطف*​
> *الترتيب*
> *4*
> *اللون*
> ...




??!!?!!

انا سرطان برضو بس مفيش حاجة من دي منطبقة عليا تقريباً!!


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> ??!!?!!
> 
> انا سرطان برضو بس مفيش حاجة من دي منطبقة عليا تقريباً!!


*غريبة تى يا جونى *


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *غريبة تى يا جونى *




غريبة ليه كﻻم الابراج ده مش بجد أصﻻً 



> السرطان 23 يونيو – 23 يوليو
> عاطفيّ ومحب
> حدسيّ وخياليّ
> ذكيّ وحذر
> حريص ومتعاطف



باعتبر نفسي ذكي...بس انا عملي جداً وواقعي مش خيالي وﻻ عاطفي...
اخر سطر مش فاهمه اصﻻً 



> الترتيب
> 4
> اللون
> الفضي
> ...



دول طبعاً وﻻ قريتهم وﻻ افهم فيهم اصﻻً...لو المقصود الحاجات اللي باحبها (بس ماظنش) فهي مش دي خالص
(قصدي ع اللؤلؤ والفضي)



> يحب
> الهوايات، كل ما هو رومانسي، الأطفال، المنزل، الوطن،والحفلات
> لا يحب
> المواقف المتأزمة، الفشل، المعارضة، وتوجيه النصحله



ﻻ مش باحب الاطفال وﻻ رومانسي....اه احب البيت لكن الوطن يعععع بالعكس انا احب السفر اوي
ومش غاوي حفﻻت
الهوايات...يعني على حسب

واكيد اي حد بيكره المواقف المتأزمة والفشل والحاجات دي


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> غريبة ليه كﻻم الابراج ده مش بجد أصﻻً
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*انا معاك ان كلام الابراج مش صحيح اووووووووووى
لكنت فى حاجات بتبقى موجودة فعلا فى الشخصية 
اكيد مش كل الصفات بس انا فعلا فيا من الصفات دى *​


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه ايه يعنى هنعملك عملية تغيير برج ؟
> ياجونى متلخبطليش الموضوع بليز ده جواز يعنى حياة او موت leasantrleasantr



كده كده مفيش غيري فيـﻻ بقى قبل ما حد ياخد باله وييجي يقف ورايا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

*يا جدعان اي مشروع جواز او خطوبه عن طريق الموضوع 
هاخد عليه ارضيه 

علشان نبقي علي نور
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> كده كده مفيش غيري فيـﻻ بقى قبل ما حد ياخد باله وييجي يقف ورايا



لالالا ايه ده ياجونى ؟ ايه مفيش غيرك ديه ؟ لالا انا حواليا كتير ارجوك اوعى تغير leasantrleasantrleasantr

وبعدين انا انسانة دقيقة والموضوع بيقول برج العذراء leasantr


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا جدعان اي مشروع جواز او خطوبه عن طريق الموضوع
> هاخد عليه ارضيه
> 
> علشان نبقي علي نور
> *​



دي ديزرت يا بني مش اي مشروع!!
اتفضلي اهو ماكنا خلصنا طيب!


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لالالا ايه ده ياجونى ؟ ايه مفيش غيرك ديه ؟ لالا انا حواليا كتير ارجوك اوعى تغير leasantrleasantrleasantr
> 
> وبعدين انا انسانة دقيقة والموضوع بيقول برج العذراء leasantr



* علي فكره انا خطبتك السنه اللي فاتت وجايب الشبكه صور 
وخلي روزيتا تفكرك 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

ايه ده ؟ هو انا بقيت مشروع كمان ؟ 
جرالك ايه ياعياد ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ايه ده ؟ هو انا بقيت مشروع كمان ؟
> جرالك ايه ياعياد ؟ :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:



* شكلك نسيتي 
مش انا خطبتك انتي وروزيتا مره واحده " مهو الشرع بيقول 6"
وجبتلك الشبكه طقم الماظ في صوره 
ولما معجبكيش جبتلك صوره شويه فلس  قولتل هاتي اللي يعجبك 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * علي فكره انا خطبتك السنه اللي فاتت وجايب الشبكه صور
> وخلي روزيتا تفكرك
> *​



ههههههههههه هتوقف حالى ياعياد :smile02:smile02 طيب انت برج ايه ؟ علشان لو مش العذراء نعيد نظر فى موضوع الخطوبة leasantr
وبعدين فيه حاجة كمان انت خطبتنى انا وروزيتا ساعتها فى نفس ذات الوقت يعنى انا ليا ضرة 
لا بقا انا مش لاعبة leasantr


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * شكلك نسيتي
> مش انا خطبتك انتي وروزيتا مره واحده " مهو الشرع بيقول 6"
> وجبتلك الشبكه طقم الماظ في صوره
> ولما معجبكيش جبتلك صوره شويه فلس  قولتل هاتي اللي يعجبك
> *​



افتكرت ياسيدى 
بس انا مش عاجبنى موضوع الضرة ده leasantrمع انى بحب روزيتا  ياتطلقنى ياتطلقها :hlp: معلش ياروزيتى :t31:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههه هتوقف حالى ياعياد :smile02:smile02 طيب انت برج ايه ؟ علشان لو مش العذراء نعيد نظر فى موضوع الخطوبة leasantr
> وبعدين فيه حاجة كمان انت خطبتنى انا وروزيتا ساعتها فى نفس ذات الوقت يعنى انا ليا ضرة
> لا بقا انا مش لاعبة leasantr



* بصي هو الاهرام بيقول اني الاسد 
اما الاخبار بتقول العذراء 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * بصي هو الاهرام بيقول اني الاسد
> اما الاخبار بتقول العذراء
> *​



ياسلام ؟؟؟؟؟:t31:
طيب نعملك تحليل بقا leasantrleasantr


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههههه هتوقف حالى ياعياد :smile02:smile02 طيب انت برج ايه ؟ علشان لو مش العذراء نعيد نظر فى موضوع الخطوبة leasantr
> وبعدين فيه حاجة كمان انت خطبتنى انا وروزيتا ساعتها فى نفس ذات الوقت يعنى انا ليا ضرة
> لا بقا انا مش لاعبة leasantr



كده يبقى انا بقى 

شوفي انا مؤدب اهو ﻻ باقول مشروع وﻻ فيه ضرة!

ومش هاعلق كمان ان المرة اللي فاتت لما خطبتك ما قلتيش انك مخطوبة لعياد...


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> كده يبقى انا بقى
> 
> شوفي انا مؤدب اهو ﻻ باقول مشروع وﻻ فيه ضرة!
> 
> ومش هاعلق كمان ان المرة اللي فاتت لما خطبتك ما قلتيش انك مخطوبة لعياد...



ههههههه طيب نعمل انتخابات ؟leasantr

وبعدين نسيت ياجونى هو انا هفتكر ايه ولا ايه ؟leasantr معلش ياعياد بهزر :t31:

وبعدين اصلا فين المرة اللى فاتت ديه ؟

ملحوظة : حد يلحقنى يا جماعة من هنا انا شكلى اتدبست هو اللى يدخل الموضوع ده يطلع متجوز ولا ايه ؟لالا متفقناش على كده leasantr


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه طيب نعمل انتخابات ؟leasantr
> 
> وبعدين نسيت ياجونى هو انا هفتكر ايه ولا ايه ؟leasantr معلش ياعياد بهزر :t31:
> 
> ...



فين؟ صدقيني ما فاكر في انهي موضوع ده من شهووور....


ملحوظة: انتي حرامية خواتم وﻻ حاجة؟


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يناير 2013)

*انا القوس بس مش بؤمن بالابراج الفلكية 
وعايز اعرب ترتيب من حيث ايه الرقم اللى مكتوب

ما علينا موضوع نايس

ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> لالالا ايه ده ياجونى ؟ ايه مفيش غيرك ديه ؟ لالا انا حواليا كتير ارجوك اوعى تغير leasantrleasantrleasantr
> 
> وبعدين انا انسانة دقيقة والموضوع بيقول برج العذراء leasantr



لسه شايف دي دلقوتي...
مانا كنت باتكلم على اللحظة دي وكنت باقول لك بسرعة عشان قبل ما الكتير دول ييجوا


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *انا القوس بس مش بؤمن بالابراج الفلكية
> وعايز اعرب ترتيب من حيث ايه الرقم اللى مكتوب
> 
> ما علينا موضوع نايس
> ...



يا عم مشي حالك هي جت على الرقم...

والاحجار والكوكب واللون دي عادي يعني؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يناير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ بعيد عن آلتدبيسة إللى فيهآ روز

آلثور دآيماً بيطلع عنيد وعصبى
*آلأبرآج دى مغشوشة **:d*

 

*..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

سيكرت ايه ده ؟ مطلعناش توأم فى الابراج ياسيكرت


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

*مبروك يا روز الف الف مبروك التدبيسة انا داخلة اعمل كدا 
*30:30:30:​


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> هههههـ بعيد عن آلتدبيسة إللى فيهآ روز
> 
> ...




برج التور منور 

بيطلع في المجلات التانية يعني؟

سيبك منهم المهم بقى هو في الحقيقة عامل ازاي؟


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههه انهى تدبيسة فيهم يارورو 
انا كده معايا اتنين 
يعنى جريمة leasantr


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> سيكرت ايه ده ؟ مطلعناش توأم فى الابراج ياسيكرت



LOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLL yeah you gotta solve this ASAP

دي مسألة مصداقية


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههههه انهى واحدة فيهم يارورو دول اتنين يابنتى
> يعنى كده انا ممكن اتحبس leasantrleasantr


*ههههه يا روز ربنا كرمك باتنين مرة واحدة 
علشان لو غيرتى رايك فى واحد تزحلقى التانى 
لا مؤاخذة يا جماعة :fun_lol:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههه يا روز ربنا كرمك باتنين مرة واحدة
> علشان لو غيرتى رايك فى واحد تزحلقى التانى
> لا مؤاخذة يا جماعة :fun_lol:*​



ههههههههه لا قصدك اجبلهم التالت leasantrleasantr


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يناير 2013)

*..*

أهآ أخيراً يآ روز .. نضمهآ لليسته آلإختلآفآت آلصغننة بقى :t31:


لأ بيطلع عن أصحآبى إللى بيعرفوآ فى آلأبرآج 
عآمل عمآيل يآ جونى leasantr



 *..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 يناير 2013)

جونى . مفيش قوةفى الارض تقدر تشكك فى توأمتنا وحتى لو ابراجنا مختلفة يبقا الابراج هى اللى غلط leasantrleasantr


----------



## R.O.R.O (21 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههههه لا قصدك اجبلهم التالت leasantrleasantr


*هههههه متقلقيش يمكن يزيدوا عن 3 كمان كل اللى هيدخل الموضوع ده هيقف فى الطابور :999:*​


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ههههه يا روز ربنا كرمك باتنين مرة واحدة
> علشان لو غيرتى رايك فى واحد تزحلقى التانى
> لا مؤاخذة يا جماعة :fun_lol:*​





رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هههههه متقلقيش يمكن يزيدوا عن 3 كمان كل اللى هيدخل الموضوع ده هيقف فى الطابور :999:*​



ﻻ مؤاخذة يعني انا وﻻ يهمني...انا واثق في نفسي الحمد لله 



Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> أهآ أخيراً يآ روز .. نضمهآ لليسته آلإختلآفآت آلصغننة بقى :t31:
> 
> ...



ههههههه ماحنا عارفين....بس مفيش اي تفاصيل ع العمايل دي؟





Desert Rose قال:


> جونى . مفيش قوةفى الارض تقدر تشكك فى توأمتنا وحتى لو ابراجنا مختلفة يبقا الابراج هى اللى غلط leasantrleasantr



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة كده برافو اهو ده حل برضو 

طبعاً الأبراج غلط...يعني انا امشي عذراء بقى اوكي ؟


----------



## إيمليــآ (21 يناير 2013)

*..*

جونى شكله بيلعب فى عدآد عمرهـ :bomb:

بمنآسبة آلطوآبير أنآ هتبرع وأنظم آلمرور
هو أنآ عندى كم روزآ :blush2:


 
*..*​


----------



## Strident (21 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> جونى شكله بيلعب فى عدآد عمرهـ :bomb:
> 
> ...



بالعب فيه ف ايه بالظبط؟ ماجتش انا ناحية العداد ده واوعو حد يقربله !

عشان خاطري بﻻش سيرة المرور النهاردة ده كان يوم مقرف في المرور...انا اصﻻً بقيت باسوق في الويكند بس!


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يناير 2013)

*عياد تجارة الصبح و خاطبة بعد الظهر leasantr

اهو كله سبوبة بس اوعى تنسى نسبتك و يضحكو عليك يا ابنى الناس ملهاش امان:hlp: 


انا بحب الابراج من باب التسلية مش اكتر بحب اضيع وقتى .. للعلم بس ان اللى هيقرا فى الابراج كتير هيلاقى ان اغلب الابراج فيها معظم الصفات بترتيب مختلف  .. و طبعا لو فيك صفة مش من البرج دة فانت اكيد الاستثناء بقا و ايه المشكلة ان لكل قاعدة شواذ .. دة مجرد رأى شخصى 

بس هذا لا يمنع انى استمتعت بالقراية و متابعة التدبيسة اياها leasantr*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (21 يناير 2013)

> *[FONT="]الأسد 24 يوليو – 23 أغسطس*​





> ​ *كريم وحنون*​ *مبدع ومتحمّس*​ *واسع الأفقومتفتح*​ *مخلص ومحب*​
> *الترتيب*
> *5*
> *اللون*
> ...


*صح جدا الكلام ده

انا بحب اووي كلام الابراج
ولازم كل يوم ادخل عالنت اشوف برجي بيقول ايه من باب الفضول طبعا
ميرسي عياد
وياريت عمل مواضيع عن الابراج كتير ☺
*[/FONT]


----------



## johna&jesus (21 يناير 2013)

> *[FONT="]الجوزاء 22 مايو – 21 يونيو*[/FONT]​ *متكيّف ومرن*​ *صريح وذكي*​ *عقلاني وفصيح*​ *مفعمبالشباب والحيوية*​
> *الترتيب*
> *3*
> *اللون*
> ...


*حلوة الله ينور عليك يا برنس
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ايوة كده برافو اهو ده حل برضو
> 
> طبعاً الأبراج غلط...يعني انا امشي عذراء بقى اوكي ؟



لا بردو متمشيش :gy0000::gy0000::gy0000:


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2013)

Secret_flower قال:


> *..*
> 
> جونى شكله بيلعب فى عدآد عمرهـ :bomb:
> 
> ...




ايوة شوفتى ؟ احنا هنشيله العداد خالص :smile02:smile02


ايوة ياسيكرت نظمى وبالمرة تتدبسى معايا بردو مش احنا توأم ؟ :smile02:smile02


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> يا عم مشي حالك هي جت على الرقم...
> 
> والاحجار والكوكب واللون دي عادي يعني؟



تيب متزقش :gun:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ههههههه طيب نعمل انتخابات ؟leasantr
> 
> وبعدين نسيت ياجونى هو انا هفتكر ايه ولا ايه ؟leasantr معلش ياعياد بهزر :t31:
> 
> ...




*ولا تزعلي 
انتي طالق :gy0000:
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ولا تزعلي
> انتي طالق :gy0000:
> *​



يانهارك اسود 
بتطلقنى على الهوا كده ؟
وهونت عليك ؟:crying::crying:

هو انت فاكر ان الموضوع بالسهولة ديه 
ده فى محاكم وقضايا وانا عايزة  عبود يبقا المحامى بتاعى 
:smile02


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> يانهارك اسود
> بتطلقنى على الهوا كده ؟
> وهونت عليك ؟:crying::crying:
> 
> ...



*اللي خطبك كان اسمه الاسد المرقصي طب واحده اسمها نانسي 2
هاتي الناس دول بقي تاخدي حقك ههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2013)

ماشى ياعياد نهارك مش فايت :gun:
فين عبود ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> ماشى ياعياد نهارك مش فايت :gun:
> فين عبود ؟



:smile02:smile02:smile02:smile02​


----------



## Strident (22 يناير 2013)

يا عياااااااااااااااااد يا جااااااااااااامد

ديزي: على فكرة انا ما يتقالش عليا تدبيسة....بﻻش خالص يعني لو مش عايزة 



اقتراح حلو بقى بمناسبة ان سيكرت تنظم المرور:

احنا نعمل matchmaking service هنا...

ونخمن كده...ممكن بتصويتات....نحط انهي عضوة وعضو مع بعض


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههه
انا شايف فرحه عارمه من الجماهير بخبر الطلاق 
بيعزوكي اوي هنا هههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2013)

عياد متفرحش اوى انا لسه هرفع عليك قضية واحتمال ادبسك فى تهمه واقول انك ضربتنى :smile02:smile02

انت فين ياعبود :08:

جونى وانت فرحان بقا كده ليه ؟:act31::act31:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عياد متفرحش اوى انا لسه هرفع عليك قضية واحتمال ادبسك فى تهمه واقول انك ضربتنى :smile02:smile02
> 
> انت فين ياعبود :08:
> 
> جونى وانت فرحان بقا ده ليه ؟:act31::act31:



*في جمله دايما بيقولوها المنفصلين لبعض 
" أعلي ما في خيلك اركبيه " 
خلي المحاكم تنفعك هههههههههه
*​


----------



## Strident (22 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عياد متفرحش اوى انا لسه هرفع عليك قضية واحتمال ادبسك فى تهمه واقول انك ضربتنى :smile02:smile02
> 
> انت فين ياعبود :08:
> 
> جونى وانت فرحان بقا كده ليه ؟:act31::act31:



LOOOLLLLL
مش فاكرة لما قلت لك نفسي اشوفك لما بتتعصبي بتعملي ايه؟ 

بس بالنسبة للضرب فين الشهود؟!


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2013)

انا الاسد
في شويه صح وشويه لاء

ميرسي للموضوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> LOOOLLLLL
> 
> 
> بس بالنسبة للضرب فين الشهود؟!



انا  الشاهد,,,مع اني مش عارفه الموضوع عن ايه و لا مين اللي ضرب مين:vava:


----------



## Strident (22 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> انا  الشاهد,,,مع اني مش عارفه الموضوع عن ايه و لا مين اللي ضرب مين:vava:



طب وليه شهادة الزور دي؟
يعني انتي راشقة في اي مصلحة فيها اذية وخلاص؟


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> طب وليه شهادة الزور دي؟
> يعني انتي راشقة في اي مصلحة فيها اذية وخلاص؟



لا الشهاده   ضد جنس ادم مش زور..
طالما اذيه لادم...راشقه ونص:smile02


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2013)

عياد هبهدلك انا مستنية لما يجى عبود وهنوريك :nunu0000::nunu0000:

لوسينتو ديه احلى حاجة فى بنات حوا انهم واقفين مع بعض من اجل اذية ادم :smile02


جونى مالك ومال لوسينتو ؟ البنت عايزة تعمل خير :smile02:smile02


----------



## Strident (22 يناير 2013)

افهم من كده ان حوا من طبيعتها تموت في الأذية؟ 

انما اشمعنى مستنية عبود؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (22 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عياد هبهدلك انا مستنية لما يجى عبود وهنوريك :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> لوسينتو ديه احلى حاجة فى بنات حوا انهم واقفين مع بعض من اجل اذية ادم :smile02
> 
> ...




* مستني معاكي عبود باشا
*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عياد هبهدلك انا مستنية لما يجى عبود وهنوريك :nunu0000::nunu0000:
> 
> لوسينتو ديه احلى حاجة فى بنات حوا انهم واقفين مع بعض من اجل اذية ادم :smile02
> 
> ...



قوليلو يا ستي ههه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 يناير 2013)

عبود هو المحامى بتاعى ياجونى 

لوسينتو قوليلهم يابنتى ان مفيش راجل اتفقت عليه اتنين ستات وعاش بعدها 
او يمكن يعيش بأعاقة :smile02:smile02:smile02


----------



## lo siento_mucho (22 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> عبود هو المحامى بتاعى ياجونى
> 
> لوسينتو قوليلهم يابنتى ان مفيش راجل اتفقت عليه اتنين ستات وعاش بعدها
> او يمكن يعيش بأعاقة :smile02:smile02:smile02



عبود المحامي ومش اي محامي  اللي بيجب نون النسوه:smile02

ههههههه روز ....صعبانين عليا من الاعاقه دي


----------



## Strident (22 يناير 2013)

على فكرة بقى فيه نكتة معروفة في مصر ان البنت لو غابت بره بيتها باباها يتصل ب10 صاحباتها كلهم ينكروا انهم شافوها

الولد بقى لو غاب بره، 7 اصحابه يقولوا انه كان عندهم واتنين يحلفوا انه قاعد معاهم دلوقتي وواحد يقول له ايوة يا بابا عايز ايه؟

 ده بمناسبة يعني واقفين جنب بعض دي


----------



## بايبل333 (23 يناير 2013)

johnnie قال:


> LOOOLLLLL
> مش فاكرة لما قلت لك نفسي اشوفك لما بتتعصبي بتعملي ايه؟
> 
> بس بالنسبة للضرب فين الشهود؟!



عندك اعتراضld:


----------



## بايبل333 (23 يناير 2013)

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)

روك شكله داخل متخفى 
مبروك عليكم الاعدام يارجالة


----------



## بايبل333 (23 يناير 2013)

ياجماعة انا برج الجدى مفيش سرطانية هنا .؟
ولا اروح اسكندرية هناك واشوف البحر


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *ولا تزعلي *
> *انتي طالق :gy0000:*​



*أية أنتى طالق !!!*
*بس كدة ؟؟*
*مش شايف أى ملمح من ملامح الإهانة يعنى ؟*
*لا جرجرتها من شعرها بالهِدمة اللى عليها ولا فتحت الباب ورمتها برة !!!*
*أية الرجالة اللى مابتعرفش تطلق تييى !!!*
*أرمى لها ورقتها يابنى خليها تروح لحال سبيلها بلا وجع دماغ*
*و " تيينى" يا عياد لأخليها لك تلبس طرحة سودة وتمشى تقول *
*( أوريدو حّلن )*
*وابعتها تقعد جنب فاتن حمامة وأمينة رزق على باب محكمة الزنانيرى *
*سيبك منها ...هجوزك ست ستها *​*
*


Desert Rose قال:


> هو انت فاكر ان الموضوع بالسهولة ديه
> ده فى محاكم وقضايا وانا عايزة عبود يبقا المحامى بتاعى
> :smile02


*مين دة اللى يطلق أصلاً ؟*
*دة أحنا اللى مش عايزينه يا ماما *
*دة أنا هخرب لك بيته ..دة لسة فيه مؤخر صداق ونفقة متعة *
*ونفقة شهرية ...*
*عندك قايمة بالعفش ؟؟ - أبوكى خد عليه وصل أمانة ؟؟*
*لو مش عندك ولا يهمك *
*هضرب عليه كوكتيل قايمة على وصل وأعمل له تلات أربع قضايا  تبديد *
*و " تيينى " لأحبسهولك ...هخليه يمشى فى الشارع يقول*
*( جعلونى موجرمن )* 
*سيبك منه ...هجوزك سيد سيد سيده *​


!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *مستني معاكي عبود باشا*​


*( تحدى ) يعنى ؟؟*
*شايفنى (( روابى )) ياولا ؟؟*
*ياولاد عيييييب*
*أنتوا مالكوش غير بعض *
*أستهدوا بالله وإخزوا الشيطان كدة*
*ناقص طلاقات أنا ياخويا أنت وهى ؟؟؟*​​​​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (23 يناير 2013)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
  بتعزف على الجنبين يا عبووود


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يناير 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> بتعزف على الجنبين يا عبووود


*لا ياحبوا *
*دة انا داخل أهدى نفوس :smil7:*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

بقا كده ياعبود ؟انا بستنجد بيك علشان تدافع عنى تقوله اضربها واطردها وبهدلها ؟ 
انا اللى غلطانة انى استنجدت بيك :crying::crying::crying: انا بعيط اهئ اهئ اهئ عااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Strident (23 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> بقا كده ياعبود ؟انا بستنجد بيك علشان تدافع عنى تقوله اضربها واطردها وبهدلها ؟
> انا اللى غلطانة انى استنجدت بيك :crying::crying::crying: انا بعيط اهئ اهئ اهئ عااااااااااااااااا



طب ماهو دافع عنك برضو 

دي الدموع اللي هي البنت تعيط عشان تستميل الناس ليها سواء معاها حق او لأ، صح؟


انا لازلت شاهد ان عياد ما ضربش على فكرة 
وعايز الخاتم بتاعي....قال بيتقال لي انا تدبيسة...


----------



## R.O.R.O (23 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية أنتى طالق !!!*
> *بس كدة ؟؟*
> *مش شايف أى ملمح من ملامح الإهانة يعنى ؟*
> *لا جرجرتها من شعرها بالهِدمة اللى عليها ولا فتحت الباب ورمتها برة !!!*
> ...


*موتنى من الضحك بجد فعلا شغل محامى ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2013)

بايبل333 قال:


> الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)
> 
> روك شكله داخل متخفى
> مبروك عليكم الاعدام يارجالة



*هذا انا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أية أنتى طالق !!!*
> *بس كدة ؟؟*
> *مش شايف أى ملمح من ملامح الإهانة يعنى ؟*
> *لا جرجرتها من شعرها بالهِدمة اللى عليها ولا فتحت الباب ورمتها برة !!!*
> ...




* يلا اهو كله اكل عيش
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (23 يناير 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يلا اهو كله اكل عيش*​


*أيدك ع الأتعاب بقى *
*لآحسن و " تيينى " أبيعك لروز اللى فى الصحرا تييى*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (23 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيدك ع الأتعاب بقى *
> *لآحسن و " تيينى " أبيعك لروز اللى فى الصحرا تييى*​



* عنيا 
اول ما نتقابل :99:
*​


----------



## Strident (23 يناير 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أيدك ع الأتعاب بقى *
> *لآحسن و " تيينى " أبيعك لروز اللى فى الصحرا تييى*​



واحد شرير مات ورايح النار بقى...فالشيطان بيزقه بقى بالشوكة دي...والراجل وهو ماشي...شايف حفر كده فيها نار وكل حفرة فيها واحد بيتعذب....لحد ما عدى على حفرة مافهاش نار!
وشاف فيها محامي قاعد مع بنت حلووووووووة اووووي...

راح لافف واعترض على الشيطان: بيقول له ايييييييييييه ده هو انا اتعذب للأبد والراجل ده يقعد مع البنت دي..ده محاااامي يا عم!

فالشيطان رد عليه بصوت جامد كده: اخرس خالص! انت مين عشان تتكلم على عذاب البنت دي؟ وانت مالك!


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2013)

*..*

معلشى يآ روزآ .... رجآلة بقى 


مفروض آلوآحدة تختآر آلمحآمى قبل آلعريس  leasantr



 *..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

على رأيك ياسيكرت كان مفروض اجيب محامية ست 
لان الرجالة بيقفو مع بعضهم ضدنا احنا البناتيت الغلابة 
مش كنتى تبقى انتى محامية 
قال يا مأمنة للرجال:smile02:smile02


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2013)

*..*

جآت أوت دى يآ روزآ

بس بردو أى بنت جوهآ محآمى صغنن دفين بيطلع وقت آللزوم 
ويآ ويلكـ يآللى تنكشه :smile01

 

 *..*​ ​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

ههههه صحيح ياسيكرت هما فاكرينى ضعيفة ؟

لالالالا انا اعرف اخد حقى كويس اوى :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2013)

*..*

هههههـ وهو آلمطلوب إثبآته

كدآ آديت مهمتى بسلآم :smile01

 

 *..*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يناير 2013)

ههههههههه
برافو بنات


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

برافو سخنتينى ياسيكرت :99:

متاخديش على العياط والحركات ديه ده السلاح الاول فى المعركة 
لما مش بيجيب نتيجة بنقلب على الوش التانى :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::act31:


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> برافو سخنتينى ياسيكرت :99:
> 
> متاخديش على العياط والحركات ديه ده السلاح الاول فى المعركة
> لما مش بيجيب نتيجة بنقلب على الوش التانى :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::act31:



هههههههه
انا عايزه اشوف الوش التاني تبعك يا روز


----------



## إيمليــآ (23 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> انا عايزه اشوف الوش التاني تبعك يا روز





هههههـ دخيلكـ وأنآ شرحه

 

 *..*​


----------



## Desert Rose (23 يناير 2013)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هههههههه
> انا عايزه اشوف الوش التاني تبعك يا روز



هههههه متشوفيش وحش يالوسينتو شوفتى بقا هيئة الدفاع بتاعتى


----------



## lo siento_mucho (23 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> هههههه متشوفيش وحش يالوسينتو شوفتى بقا هيئة الدفاع بتاعتى



ههههه مش يتخاف عليكي بقى


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 يناير 2013)

ههههههههههههههههه
محاولات فاشله كلها 
مش هردك لزمتي 
والعيال خوديهم بالمحكمه


----------



## خادم الرب احمد (24 يناير 2013)

انا برج الاسد


----------



## Strident (24 يناير 2013)

Desert Rose قال:


> برافو سخنتينى ياسيكرت :99:
> 
> متاخديش على العياط والحركات ديه ده السلاح الاول فى المعركة
> لما مش بيجيب نتيجة بنقلب على الوش التانى :nunu0000::nunu0000::nunu0000::act31:



انا برافو عليا....مش قلت فوق انا ده العياط اللي هو عشان تقلب الموقف لصالحها؟


----------

